# DIY Motor controller/RX/TX



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a newbie. I was on the chat board for a bit last night right after signing up, and this seems to be a very friendly place. Please let me introduce myself: I am a retired XP tool and die maker gathering bits 'n pieces to build an indoor G gauge (45mm) PP SL in 1/20.3 scale. The era will be pre-1900. I was forced to choose indoor for health reasons; I chose the pre-1900 era because I think it will be challenging to research and scratchbuild. I will use wood and metal 'strap rail'. I do have a good bit of avionics experience, but I'm rather dated. I know how to solder, troubleshoot circuits, use test equipment, and the like.

Having looked at the commercial train controllers, I have concluded that they are far more than I need. And they are expensive. I am investigating the possibilities of building my own, as my layout size (40 x 20ft) precludes running more than one train at a time, which I don't want to do anyway.

While surfing the web collecting circuits, I've run across the use of a TV remote (TX) to control receiving circuits (RX).

At the moment I have a circuit that will control both speed, direction and momentum. It uses a switch, which I want to replace with a receiver and decoder circuit. I'm prepared to build it if I can't come up with a complete unit and use a soft switch while figuring out how to go remote.

A TV remote is not the only means, just the one that I think will be easiest. A handheld transmitter such as is used with the Bachmann Big Hauler would probably do, or one from a robot, as distances will be short and speeds slow. MU'ing is not likely.

The Big Question then is, are there any DIY remote-control motor speed controller circuits for model RR application floating around that have what I believe is called 'momentum control' i.e. realistic acceleration/decel, reversing, and panic stop? (Just ask for it all, is my motto).  I have no objection to paying for a suitable schematic so long as parts are available.

Thank you. My email is [email protected], if anyone cares to contact me privately.

Les Whitaker


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Big project!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Les - I sell a manual motor controller called the "Basic Critter Control". It takes care of smooth acceleration and deceleration, emergency stops, and reversing direction. It wouuld provide you with a good platform to play with your IR or R/C interface. Three discrete outputs from your R/C unit: Increase speed, Decrease speed, and Control (Start/Stop/Rev direction) is all you would need. Check out the details at www.GScaleGraphics.net. Or, if I can be of any assistance feel free to contact me.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 
There are a bunch of PWM motor controller IC packages with current detection feedback that could be used. Usually these would be powered from a uProc in which you could basically program and to do anything you want, but it sounds like you have an analog motor driver circuit with all the effects you want built in. 

If your circuit can control the speed with push buttons instead of a variable rheostat/pot, take a look on evil bay. I remember comming across 4 and 10 button RF TX and RX assembled components for real cheap. The 4 channel TX version is like a small Key fob, and the RX will have a relay for each button. You could easily tie these relays into your circuit as if it were a push button. 

-Ray


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By ConrailRay on 02/12/2008 5:53 PM
Les, 
There are a bunch of PWM motor controller IC packages with current detection feedback that could be used. Usually these would be powered from a uProc in which you could basically program and to do anything you want, but it sounds like you have an analog motor driver circuit with all the effects you want built in. 

If your circuit can control the speed with push buttons instead of a variable rheostat/pot, take a look on evil bay. I remember comming across 4 and 10 button RF TX and RX assembled components for real cheap. The 4 channel TX version is like a small Key fob, and the RX will have a relay for each button. You could easily tie these relays into your circuit as if it were a push button. 

-Ray


Ray, first, thank you for taking a moment to reply. I want to emphasize that my RR is still in the planning stages: I have no track laid and no engines ready to go. I picked up some junk stuff on Ebay with the intention of seeing what could be done with it. Therefore, your reply is very germaine to my plans. I'm trying to get my 'model shop' arranged so I can get all my train stuff in one place. I can investigate suggestions like yours, breadboard and test, and still pursue my major intention of scratchbuilding a mid-19th century layout.  My interests lie more toward switching/shunting than running, scratchbuilding rather than buying. Just to get my feet wet I'm starting with a line engine turned into a power plant.

I had half this post done and went to answer an email, came back and found it gone. If this is a double post, I apologize.


----------

